
Want to be seen as a leader? Get some muscle (UC Berkeley Study) - chriskanan
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160224164349.htm
======
chriskanan
Here is a link to the paper:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwt3QP5AfEGwN010dS1seERuNmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwt3QP5AfEGwN010dS1seERuNmM/view?usp=sharing)

